# Public Swimming Pools(not gym affliated) in West Dublin



## newseeker1 (18 May 2009)

Hi
Does anyone know if there are any public swimming pools (not ones connected to a gym) iin west dublin areas such as Lucan, Adamstown, Lexilip, Maynooth, Celbridge, Palmerstown, etc or where the nearest public swimming pool to these areas would be

Thanks


----------



## tallpaul (18 May 2009)

There is large South Dublin Co Co pool on the new Outer Ring Road in Tallaght at the N81 end. Open to the public...


----------



## gillarosa (18 May 2009)

Stewarts Hospital Sports Centre in Palmerstown ph 01 6269879
Clondalkin Sports Centre  01 4574858 (I know you didn't ask about Clondalkin but its convenient to the areas you listed and an excellent facility now its been refurbished)


----------



## birdy (18 May 2009)

would second the Clondalkin sports centre, it really is an excellent facility since its refurbishment last year


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 May 2009)

Two of the pools mentioned above appear to be part of the same group [broken link removed]  

This site might help also [broken link removed]

[broken link removed] is on a pay-as-you-go basis

You may find something useful in  previous threads because I have a vague recollection of seeing this query before.


----------



## Yeager (18 May 2009)

Blanchardstown - the aquatic centre. Wear a hat though the roof leaks.


----------



## shopgirl (19 May 2009)

Might be a bit far away for you but there is a great new swimming pool in Ballyfermot.


----------

